# Streaming AVI's to Xbox 360



## Maximus19 (Nov 28, 2001)

Hi, what is the best OS to use to be able to stream AVI's to a Xbox 360. Right now I have XP Pro SP3 with my media sharing turned on in the Windows Media Player and I can't play any movies. I have downloaded and installed TVersity which converts the AVI on the fly which makes the AVI lose tones of quality. Is there a better way to play your videos on a Xbox 360? I also have the AC3Filter for audio and ffdshow for video. All of my videos play fine on WMP 11 just not on my xbox.


----------



## daffytag (Sep 20, 2007)

I use winamp remote. It seems to do the job. But I haven't given it a whole lot of testing.

Seems you can also stream certain internet videos. Like youtube's daily pics.


----------



## Maximus19 (Nov 28, 2001)

I've tried that and TVersity and both seem to stream the video badly, doesn't look anything like when I play it in WMP??


----------



## odarwazeh (May 30, 2008)

I have films converted into .AVI from DVD put onto my laptop (Vista) and i go on WMP and select media sharing, then i go onto Xbox live, search in videos from a different source, and my laptop shows up on my network. I can watch any .AVI as long as the laptop is connected to the network. You can do the Xbox stress test to check whether your bandwidth is good enough for Internet / TV / HD streaming. Mine is borderline TV / HD and films come up perfectly for me, my Gamertag is Omar Darwazeh if you want any help on Live.


----------

